# Captain Hotknives' Greatest Hits (Comedy, Anarchism & Community)



## WildVirtue (May 24, 2020)

I reckoned people here would get a kick out of this great comedian from the UK. He's entertained at many a campaign benefit and is one of the old school open cast coal protesters. Mixing folk, ska, punk, bluegrass and pop paradies.

I’ve been compiling a library of comedians content to be able to listen to and study when I’m on the road. I got through transcribing a bunch of his songs from random places on the web and collected them together.

So, I just thought to create an album of for me what are his ‘greatest hits,’ from a mix and match of finding what I think are the best quality versions out there of each song and splicing others together. He says himself he's got dyslexia and tourettes, so doesn't like to write anything down, and adlibs a lot, so I just refined it down to the bits I like best.

I’ve sent them on to Chris (Captain Hotknives) encase he would like to make use of them and posted them to my youtube:

*Captain Hotknives' Greatest Hits*

Mushrooms - 6:43
Prejudiced Wildlife - 7:47
Scuse Me Mate - 4:18
Glue - 5:25
The Pigeons Told Me To Shoplift - 8:35
One Good Thing About Buckfast - 2:46
Johnny Depp With Me Bird - 8:04
Hotknives Are Good For You - 10:08
I Skanked Me Nanna - 10:14
Anti-Gravity Cats - 8:21
I'm In An Anarchist Squat Punk Band - 4:08
Bob the Amazing Sheepdog - 5:18
I Hate Babies - 5:29

Captain Hotknives' Platforms:

Facebook
YouTube
Bandcamp

Playlist:


----------



## WildVirtue (Apr 6, 2021)

I talked to Chris (Captain Hotknives) and he said he'd find it helpful to have all his different songs listed so he could remember them all and the different versions. So for anyone else curious you can see the table of songs here: Captain Hotkinves Discography

Half of the MP3 links lead to his bandcamp where you can listen and/or donate for all the laughs. And the missing ones lead to my archive.org where you can listen and/or download for free.

As well I uploaded the best quality audios to youtube and made a playlist.

Click the links below to see:

*Captain Hotknives Discoraphy* on *YouTube* and and available to download on *archive.org*.

-

And here's just a nice short folk one feat. Maxine Venton:


----------



## WildVirtue (Apr 9, 2021)

Last thing I'll post on this promise.

*Call out for a collective song writing tribute to Captain Hotknives*

A comedy song telling the story of Chris’s (Captain Hotknives) first descent into psychosis was sung one fateful night at The Secret Garden Party festival in a style similar to The Doors, but sadly it has been all but forgotten. 

Do you fancy yourself a writer or comedian and have suggestions for rewriting the song or can share with someone who is? Or by 1 in a billion chance were you one of the people who heard it or know someone who did and can get them to remember? 

Chris’s songs over the last 20 years or more have been a reminder to find the comic absurdity in many aspects of our society and the campaigns to change it for the better. Reminding us that in being able to laugh at ourselves, we can then feel freer to experiment and enjoy a culture with more complex forms of expression being understood.

He’s gone from risking his own skin walking into dodgy far-right pubs to singing songs making fun of racism, to writing songs making light of the head spinning speed in the 90s in which someone could go from leafleting against fox hunting to being asked to help liberate beagles from a laboratory. He’s poked fun at the history of land ownership and past along tales of drug smugglers robbing their van back from the RUC. 

So if a talented songwriter could find a way to work into the lyrics what his future would hold after this fateful event, I think it could go a long way towards a fitting tribute. 

Please comment your suggestions directly on the google doc: The Light Side Of Psychosis - A Soon To Be Written Captain Hotknives Tribute - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zmhumxvMIiAlBKOcOckqu5nXwDPECpsZAFKq5XyWzTY/edit

Facebook share link: Log into Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/theo.slade.1/posts/10165013843060383

Video - The Light Side Of Psychosis:


----------

